# Hyper All The Time



## Kush (Nov 29, 2008)

Im hyper ALL THE TIME by legs and body shake constantly i always have to much energy which is why i never get ne sleep caus my thoughts r also racing. I honestly think id never stop talking if i didnt have sa:um


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Talk to your doctor about ADHD, because you just listed off some of the symptoms of it. Sometimes I have so much excess energy I just feel like a live wire and have to shake it out.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Overall, I'm really hyper. At times I have excess energy, I have no problem sleeping though, well sometimes...I also respond well to caffeine and sugar, I guess this can be a good thing and a bad thing.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

Kush said:


> Im hyper ALL THE TIME by legs and body shake constantly i always have to much energy which is why i never get ne sleep caus my thoughts r also racing. I honestly think id never stop talking if i didnt have sa:um


How much weed do you smoke? Are you one of those occasional ones, or are you hitting bowl after bowl?


----------



## shadowsandlight (Jan 24, 2009)

Have your thyroid checked out (TSH test) - could by hyperthyroidism/Grave's disease, which basically speeds up all of your body functions, including thinking, beyond where they should be, and can eventually lead to health problems. You might want to look that up to see if you have other symptoms of those.

Generalized Anxiety Disorder, ADHD, and Bipolar Disorder in manic phase are also possibilities. 

When you start having physical symptoms like shaking and inability to sleep, you need to see a doctor as you could have a physical illness going on.


----------



## sweet_tiff4prez (Oct 11, 2008)

sounds like adhd.

do you get depressed? if so it could be really a manic episode and mean u could be bipolar-cycling out of depression and hyperness.

however you can be hyper and be depressed and not be bipolar. there are people with adhd and depression.

the difference to tell if its bipolar or just adhd combo with depression is if you see a cycling of depressed days and then going back to feeling hyper with a couple of normal days in between.

If you dont see any cycling then it could be just plain adhd or a combo of adhd/depression

I would see a professional.

adhd can mimic like a manic episode but they are different.


----------



## sweet_tiff4prez (Oct 11, 2008)

Prodigal Son said:


> Overall, I'm really hyper. At times I have excess energy, I have no problem sleeping though, well sometimes...I also respond well to caffeine and sugar, I guess this can be a good thing and a bad thing.


sounds like straight up adhd but I could be wrong

I have a couple of clients at work who have adhd and benefit from caffeine. yes it sounds funny but actually caffeine can have a negative effect or opposite effect on some people-ie it can make them tired or slowd down.


----------



## sweet_tiff4prez (Oct 11, 2008)

shadowsandlight said:


> Have your thyroid checked out (TSH test) - could by hyperthyroidism/Grave's disease, which basically speeds up all of your body functions, including thinking, beyond where they should be, and can eventually lead to health problems. You might want to look that up to see if you have other symptoms of those.
> 
> Generalized Anxiety Disorder, ADHD, and Bipolar Disorder in manic phase are also possibilities.
> 
> When you start having physical symptoms like shaking and inability to sleep, you need to see a doctor as you could have a physical illness going on.


ia. it could be a thyroid issue also.

anytime u go to get on medication for adhd, bipolar , depression or whatever...most social workers and psychologists will tell you to take a Complete blood count panel to see if there is any health problems causing your disorder. If there isnt any health problems most likely its a chemical imbalance.

before I got on an antidepressant and I had to take a cbc. I thought a thyroid issue was making me relapse with depression sometimes. ended up not being the case. eventually its all in my head I guess.


----------

